# media player wma zu mp3



## emulsion (18. März 2007)

moin moin leudz!

ich hab mit dem wmp ein album auf den pc gezogen. das sind jetzt alles *.wma datein, die man eigendlich zu einer *.mp3 convertieren müsste. aber kein einziger converter den ich bei google gefunden hab schaft das. es kommen immer irgendwelche fehler meldungen. ist das ein schutz der datein oder wie? 

mfg,
emulsion


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. März 2007)

Du hast vermutlich eine Einstellung gesetzt dass die Files mit DRM versehen werden. Wenn sie in WMP aber laufen, heist es du hast den richtigen Key dafür, und kannst sie konvertieren.

http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...ls=GFRC,GFRC:2007-01,GFRC:de&q=wma+drm+to+mp3
Google sollte dazu bestimmt ein brauchbares tool ausspucken.
Alternativ, rip die CD neu und deaktivier vorher in den WMP Einstellungen das DRM.
Oder rip sie gleich mit einem Tool wie cdex (freeware)


----------

